
Trump administration pulls back curtain on secretive cybersecurity process - sjreese
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/world/national-security/trump-administration-pulls-back-curtain-on-secretive-cybersecurity-process/2017/11/15/f9a2e3ec-ca16-11e7-aa96-54417592cf72_story.html
======
mtgx
> The Trump administration has mostly not altered the rules under which the
> government reaches a decision but is disclosing its process.

So nothing has really changed in how the FBI/NSA take advantage of zero-day
vulnerabilities.

